# Proper Motor for Honda Gyro Canopy Swap



## hiura (Jul 25, 2018)

I've done some research, but getting information in Japan when you want to do something different is far tougher than one when has never lived here would believe. 

I'd like a father-son project on a Honda Gyro Canopy: 









They are 50cc, so I'd need a motor of comparable size, but preferably with more power. I can find Nissan Leaf battery cells at reasonable prices which made me think that a smaller EV motor comparable to a 500cc-100cc power output with Leaf batteries providing 60kms+ per charge may be the way to go. The box on the back looks like a proper storage place allowing for the rest to still be used. 

I'd rather read and research on my own, but my lack of Japanese the lack of interest in doing personal EVs has stunted any progress. Can an angel of light provide some guidance on how I can proceed....if this is a realistic project?


----------



## Henricus (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi Hiura, I've been looking for the same here in the UK but its hard to find someone who tried it... I've been trying to contact a mechanic that does ev conversions on sports bikes... hopefully he can help
I'll keep you posted... Where are you based?


----------



## hiura (Jul 25, 2018)

Ehime, Japan


----------



## Evilsizer (Jan 25, 2010)

have you looked at golden motors?
https://www.goldenmotor.com
check out their BLDC motors, like the 3kw/5kw/10kw motors. what about looking at the Motenergy ME1718/ME1507? not sure how easy it would be to get those imported into japan. hope that is something of a start for you.


----------



## hiura (Jul 25, 2018)

This looks like some very good info. There may be a chance after all.


----------

